# Best Internet in Bonafacio Global City?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I've lived in the country now for 10 years close to Angeles City. I spent about 9 months helping my wife's ex employer a few years back. As I remember, the place I was (Swagman Hotel) used Globe at that time and it seemed to work well.
Here, close to Angeles/Clark, we use Com-Clark and so far is the best I've seen in the country.
Wait time on instillation usually depends on how busy they are. Usually no more than 4 or 5 days has been my experience.


----------



## thescribe (Jan 28, 2013)

I have ComClark as I live in AC; however, I want to move to Bonafacio Global City and am trying to ascertain what the best service is there, as well as how long they take to install.


----------

